# Overhead Rod Storage



## Fins 2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Here is a pic of the rod storage racks that I built on my garage ceiling. It utilizes unused space and keeps the rods out out of the way. I built them from 1X3 wood an 1-1/4" PVC.


----------



## REDELK86 (May 10, 2014)

Fins 2 said:


> Here is a pic of the rod storage racks that I built on my garage ceiling. It utilizes unused space and keeps the rods out out of the way. I built them from 1X3 wood an 1-1/4" PVC.


Neat idea to get all those rods put away


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish I had a third that many rods.... LOL. Nice fishing hack idea though!


----------

